# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Προσπάθεια για καναρινομωράκια 2017!

## CaptainChoco

Καθώς ο καιρός ζεσταίνει και η άνοιξη μπαίνει για τα καλά, ήρθε η ώρα και για τα μπαλκονάτα καναρινάκια μου να προσπαθήσουν να γίνουν γονείς!! Έβαλα λοιπόν τη Ζωούλα μου (γεννήθηκε πέρσυ Προσπάθεια για καναρινομωράκια 2016!) και τον Sky (τον μικρό που μου χάρισε ο Δημήτης jk21, #16) σε ξεχωριστή σουίτα τα δυο τους  :Love0020:  στην αρχή με χώρισμα και έπειτα χωρίς. Τους πήρε μερικές μέρες να συντονιστούν αλλά όπως θα δείτε και από το οπτικό υλικό σε λίγο, τα έχουν βρει πολύ καλά μπορώ να πω!! 

*Διατροφική προετοιμασία:* Αυγοτροφή Η ιδανική αυγοτροφή για καρδερίνες και για όλα τα πουλιά και Chop (ανάμειξη λαχανικών και άλλων τροφών)
*Χώρος διαμονής:* 60άρα ζευγαρώστρα 
*Φωλίτσα:* Εσωτερική 
*Υλικό φωλιάς:* sisal fibre και βαμβάκι



Η φωλίτσα μας η οποία έχει προχωρήσει περισσότερο από όσο φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία, φαίνεται όμως πως την ολοκληρώνει καθώς προτιμά πια εμφανώς το βαμβάκι και το βάζει στο τελείωμα της φωλιάς! 



Και δύο video αποκλειστικά για εσάς! 

Στο πρώτο η Ζωούλα γυρνάει γύρω γύρω με το βαμβάκι στο στόμα




Και το δεύτερο δεν χρειάζεται περιγραφή νομίζω  :Evilgrin0010:  :Evilgrin0010:  :Evilgrin0010: 




Όχι δεν παίρνω μάτι υπόσχομαι, εγώ ήθελα μόνο να τη βγάλω video να φτιάχνει τη φωλιά!  :cool:

----------


## nikolaslo

Ενταξει αυτο που κανεις δεν ειναι καθολου σωστο και θα εχεις και ποινικες κυρωσεις που προβλέπονται απο το νομο περι προσωπικου απορρήτου..... ασε τα πουλακια να κανουν τη δουλιτσα τους μπααααααα

Καλη αρχη ευχομαι και να πανε ολα καλα μεχρι το τελος

----------


## ndlns

Ναι αλλά το αποτέλεσμα μετράει... Και πήραμε όλοι μάτι τελικά! Δεν ντρέπονται καθόλου! Για να σοβαρευτούμε και λίγο, καλή συνέχεια με πολλά μωράκια, αν και μάλλον σίγουρο δείχνει!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

θελουμε πολλα πολλα  τετοια βιντεο  !!!!   :oopseyes:

----------


## nikolaslo

Εεεεεε παιδια το φορουμ το επισκεπτονται και ανηλικοι :Mad0007:

----------


## Nenkeren

Σε λαθος site το ανέβασες το δεύτερο βίντεο...εμ...καλη συνέχεια στα όμορφα με υγιη παιδακια!

----------


## Soulaki

Ειναι πολυ ομορφα, και τα μωράκια θα έχουν τελεια χρώματακια, Αντε με το καλο.

----------


## mitsman

> θελουμε πολλα πολλα  τετοια βιντεο  !!!!


Ματακια....

----------


## fantomas

Με το καλό !!!

----------


## wild15

Καλή συνέχεια! !!!

----------


## Ariadni

Δε ντρεπεσαι καθολου να βγαζεις στη δημοσιοτητα τις προσωπικες στιγμες του κοριτσιου; 
Το οποιο κοριτσι φουλ ορεξατο φαινεται! Τον καλεσε και ο μικρος αμεσως ανταποκριθηκε (καλα παει κι αυτος!)! Ιχνος ντροπης να κανουν τετοια πραγματα μπροστα στη μανουλα;

Στάλθηκε από το D6603 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εγώ δεν φταίω σε τίποτα!! Καμία ντροπή δεν έχουν τα παιδιά μου όπως το λέτε! 

Σήμερα που καθάριζα τον μπαλκονάτο λόχο μου, είδα και ταίσματα. Καθόταν η κυρία μέσα στη φωλιά και ο καημένος φρουρός από πάνω την τάιζε. Δυστυχώς δεν είχα την κάμερα μαζί μου και έχασα το τέλειο στιγμιότυπο! Ελπίζω να το πετύχω ξανά! 

Η φωλίτσα μας σήμερα νομίζω ετοιμάστηκε:

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Θα περιμένω με αγωνία να δω ομορφιές. Με το καλό οι νέες ζωουλες!

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εχθές η μικρούλα μου έκανε πολλαπλές επιθέσεις στο σουπιοκόκκαλο και σήμερα στολίσαμε τη φωλίτσα μας στα μπλε! 



Το απόγευμα όμως που γύρισα είδα ότι το έχουν λίγο κουτσουλήσει  :Indifferent0014:  Μπορεί να συνεχιστεί κανονικά η ανάπτυξη του (αν είναι ένσπορο) ακόμα και έτσι;

----------


## Efthimis98

Με το καλό Κωνσταντίνα να έρθουν και τα υπόλοιπα αυγουλάκια! Κωνσταντίνα έχει στεγνώσει η κουτσουλιά; Έπρεπε νομίζω να το καθαρίσεις ελαφρά γιατί όσο μένει τόσο αυξάνεται ο κίνδυνος μόλυνσης του αυγού αλλά και είναι πιθανό να δυσκολεύεται η κανάρα να γυρίσει το αυγό. Περίμενε και την γνώμη των υπόλοιπων παιδιών και σε καμία περίπτωση μην το πετάξεις. Θα περιμένεις και θα δεις αν εκκολαφτεί ή όχι, αν είναι ένσπορο ή όχι.  :Big Grin:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι είχε στεγνώσει γιατί το είδα το βράδυ πια. Σίγουρα δεν το πειράζω, ίσως το καθαρίσουν και μόνα τους;

----------


## jk21

Αστο οπως ειναι . Οταν ηταν υγρο , ισως ειχε νοημα να το καθαρισεις .Αν το μουσκεψεις αυξανεται ο κινδυνος να διαπερασουν  μικροβια το κελυφος ,αν και εσωτερικα υπαρχει μεμβρανη

----------


## CaptainChoco

Θα εμπιστευτώ τα πουλάκια και δεν θα πειράξω τίποτα, έτσι και αλλιώς όπως είπατε τώρα στέγνωσε. Το κοριτσάκι μου σήμερα κοιμήθηκε μέσα στη φωλίτσα για να προσέχει το αυγό της και ο Sky φρουρός δίπλα στην πατήθρα.

----------


## Soulaki

Αντε να δούμε καμία, τρελή μουρίτσα.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δύο τα αυγουλάκια μας σήμερα! Από ότι είδα το κουτσουλημένο μπορούν και το μετακινούν κανονικά γιατί βρισκόταν σε άλλη θέση το πρωί, οπότε τουλάχιστον θα μπορούν να το γυρνούν χωρίς πρόβλημα. Αναμένουμε!!

----------


## xrisam

Με το καλό Κωνσταντίνα μου!! :Jumping0046:

----------


## Destat

Αααααα με το καλόοο τα στρουμφ! Η Ζωίτσα παραμεγάλωσε και ομόρφυνε πολύ, κι ο γαμπρός όπως ξέρεις αγαπημένος!!! 

Πολύ φροντισμένο και καλό ζευγαράκι διαλεξες Κωνανή, εύχομαι τα καλύτερα και περιμένουμε με αγωνία κι εμείς μικρά πεινασμένα ραμφάκια!  :Bird1:  :Bird1:  :Bird1:

----------


## peris

Τέλεια τέλεια  πολύ όμορφα Κωνσταντίνα αλλά τα βιντεάκια είναι όλα τα λεφτά σκέψου είναι η πρώτη μου αναπαραγωγή έχω βγάλει πόσες φωτογραφίες έχουν ζευγαρώσει πόσες φορές μπροστά μου και ένα βίντεο δεν αξιώθηκα να βγάλω και πάλι υπέροχα καλή συνέχεια με το καλό και τα υπόλοιπα αυγουλάκια να καθίσει το κορίτσι να αναλάβει τα καθήκοντα της !!!!

----------


## Soulaki

Να γεμίσεις, αυγουλακια, ευχομαι...... :Anim 59:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα!! 

Τα καναρινάκια μου τα πάνε πολύ καλά! Σύνολο έχουμε 6 αυγουλάκια (γεννημένα 3-4-5-6-7-8/4) και η Ζωούλα ξεκίνησε να τα κλωσσάει από το 3ο αυγουλάκι (5/4). 



Ο Sky είναι υπόδειγμα συζύγου, κάθεται στην άκρη της φωλιάς και την ταίζει πολλές φορές μέσα στην ημέρα! 

Και η εξάδα μας (τα δύο είναι κουτσουλημένα  :Fighting0092: , αλλά από ότι μου είπατε εσείς εδώ και διάβασα και σε διάφορα site έχουν ακόμα πιθανότητα να εκκολαφθούν κανονικά)

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα (καλημέρα) σε όλους! Προσπαθούσα μέρες να τα πετύχω με την κάμερα να ταίζονται και τελικά τα κατάφερα!  ::  Απολαύστε! 




Επίσης στην ωοσκόπηση είδα 5/6 ένσπορα αυγουλάκια!  ::

----------


## jk21

Αυτες οι στιγμες , ειναι η απολαυστικοτερες που μπορουν να υπαρχουν !!!

----------


## Ariadni

Πωπω τι υπεροχες εικονες! Σε κατι τετοια οταν βλεπεις απειρα ζωακια να γινονται τελειοι γονεις υποκλινεσαι στη φυση και στα ενστικτα!

Στάλθηκε από το D6603 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Καρδούλες, όμορφες.....τι να πεις.Τα λένε ολα μόνα τους.

----------


## IscarioTis

Δεν εχω να πω κατι.το ζευγαρι τα λεει για μας :Ρ

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Πολύ όμορφες στιγμές! Και πολύ καλή η λήψη! Το ζευγάρι είναι πραγματικά δεμένο και απολαυστικό...

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Nenkeren

Υπέροχα!!! Καλή συνέχεια με πολλές ακόμη τέτοιες στιγμές!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα! 

Τα νέα μας εδώ δεν είναι και πολύ καλά. Για κάποιο λόγο είχαν βγάλει το νήμα στη μία άκρη της φωλιάς με αποτέλεσμα τα αυγά να κυλήσουν προς τα εκεί και να μη μπορεί να τα κλωσσήσει όλα όπως έπρεπε. Τρεις ημέρες μετά την προκαθορισμένη ημερομηνία που θα έπρεπε να αρχίσουν να βγαίνουν είδα ένα αυγό ανοιγμένο με νεοσσό ακόμα ζωντανό. Στην αρχή νόμιζα πως ξεκίνησε να σκάει αλλά τελικά μάλλον το είχαν ανοίξει οι γονείς και έτρωγαν το τσόφλι για να τον βγάλουν. Δεν τα κατάφεραν όμως και δυστυχώς έμεινε στο αυγό. Αργότερα που το έβγαλα πια και το είδα, δεν φαινόταν να είχε απορροφήσει όλο το κρόκο, οπότε μάλλον χρειαζόταν 1-2 μέρες ακόμα μέσα. 
Τελικά παράτησε μόνη της τα υπόλοιπα αυγά από τα οποία τα 4 είχαν νεοσσούς με σταματημένη εκκόλαψη σε διάφορα σημεία της ανάπτυξης τους. Προσωπικά το αποδίδω στη θέση των αυγών στη φωλιά η οποία δε βοηθούσε στο να τα καλύπτει όλα όπως πρέπει.
Αφού τα παράτησε 2 μέρες, τα αφαίρεσα και τώρα έχουν ξεκινήσει από την αρχή ταίσματα κλπ. οπότε αναμένουμε 2η γέννα. Αυτή τη φορά έδωσαν πιο πολύ βάθος στη φωλιά οπότε πιστεύω πως δεν θα έχουμε τα ίδια! Θα σας κρατώ ενήμερους!

----------


## VasilisM

Λυπάμαι πολύ....Εύχομαι η συνέχεια καλύτερη.....έτσι την πάτησα και εγώ....5 αυγά στην φωλιά μετα από ένα ταξίδι κοιτάω 2 αυγά....πουθενά τα υπόλοιπα.....μετά από λίγες μέρες κοιτάω να δω αν τελικά είναι ένσπορα και τα άλλα τρία είχαν κυλίσει κάτω από το νήμα λόγω του προβλήματος που είχες και εσύ...σταματημένη ανάπτυξη και ήταν ένσπορα  :sad:

----------


## IscarioTis

Λυπαμαι κωνσταντινα ευχομαι στην επομενη να πανε ολα καλα

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Τι κρίμα.Ευχομαι καλύτερη συνέχεια, για τα νέα, αυγουλακια.

----------


## peris

Κρίμα Κωνσταντίνα αυτά είναι τα μοιραία της αναπαραγωγής , εγώ τις φωλίτσες τις κοιτάω κάθε ήμερα η με το που βρίσκω ευκαιρία και είναι όρθιες οι θηλυκές πως σου διέφυγε κάτι τέτοιο ενώ βλέπω από φώτο και βίντεο σου ( υπέροχα βίντεο) ότι τα παρακολουθεις τα πουλάκια !!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Περικλή είδα ότι τα είχαν πάει στην άκρη και προσπάθησα να ξαναβάλω βαμβάκι και μπόλικο υλικό εκεί για να μην κυλούν, όμως συνεχώς το έβγαζαν και ξανακατέληγαν εκεί! Οπότε δε μπορούσα να κάνω κάτι παραπάνω μετά και απλά ήλπιζα ότι τα κλωσσάει σωστά. Ναι και εγώ τα κοιτάω κάθε μέρα και όποτε σηκώνεται το κοριτσάκι μου!

----------


## peris

Τι να πω ρε σι εύχομαι στην δεύτερη γέννα αφού έκαναν και βαθια φωλίτσα να πάνε όλα καλά !!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Και η Ζωή μας άφησε νέο πακετάκι στη φωλίτσα σήμερα! Ξεκινήσαμε ξανά με το πρώτο αυγουλάκι!  :Happy:  Ελπίζω αυτή τη φορά να της πάνε καλύτερα τα πράγματα!

----------


## ndlns

Μακάρι, όλα καλά να πάνε και να έρθουν γερά μωράκια. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mitsman

τσόχα είχες βάλει??

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι είχα βάλει, αλλά σε εκείνο το σημείο την είχαν μαδήσει εντελώς, κυρίως το αρσενικό!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα!!

 Η Ζωή έκανε 4 αυγουλάκια σύνολο και από τότε τα κλωσσάει πιστά όπως και την πρώτη φορά! Προχθές είδα πάλι ότι είχαν κάνει τρύπα στην τσόχα και το ένα αυγό είχε κυλήσει προς τα κάτω, επομένως έβαλα την άσπρη τσόχα που χρησιμοποιεί ο Δημήτρης (jk21) στις δικές του φωλιές (μου είχε δώσει τη Κυριακή αλλά είπα να μη πειράξω τη φωλιά αν δεν υπάρξει θέμα, τελικά υπήρξε οπότε την έβαλα). Η Ζωή τη δέχτηκε κανονικά και από τότε τα αυγουλάκια είναι στο κέντρο της φωλιάς όπως πρέπει να είναι! Αναμένουμε!

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλημέρα Κωνσταντίνα! Με το καλό να σκάσουν τα αυγουλάκια και να γεμίσεις μικρά καναρινάκια. Περιμένουμε και εμείς νέα μαζί με εσένα!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Soulaki

Αντε, με το καλο.

----------


## peris

Άντε με το καλό τώρα Κωνσταντίνα αναμονή για τα μικρούλια εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά !!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αφού σου είπα....



...να μη με βγάζεις φωτογραφία!!! 




Το πιο ευχάριστο ξύπνημα σήμερα, βγήκε το πρώτο μας καναρινάκι! Η Ζωούλα από πάνω του συνέχεια, μόνο για να φάει το άφησε μόνο του και πρόλαβα να βγάλω λίγες φωτογραφίες και μετά γύρισε και άρχισε να το ταίζει μπροστά μου και μου έριξε ένα βλέμμα "ακόμα εδώ είσαι εσύ; φύγε!" οπότε άφησα την οικογένεια στην ησυχία της να κάνει τη δουλειά της!  :Happy:

----------


## ndlns

Μπράβο! Να σου ζήσει! Με το καλό και τα αδερφάκια του.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## peris

::  :Happy0159:   Συγχαρητήρια Κωνσταντίνα να σου ζήσει με το καλό τα αδελφάκια έκανες υπομονή και ανταμείφτηκες καλή συνέχεια με υγεία στα μικρούλια που θα ακολουθήσουν !!!!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Ψυχούλα μου!

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Nα το χαιρεσαι !!!  με το καλο να ερθουν και τα αλλα

----------


## Soulaki

Να την η πρωτη μπαλίτσα.Καλη συνέχεια, ευχομαι.

----------


## xrisam

Καλέ τι νινι είναι αυτό? :Love0020: 

Και τι μεγάλο στόμα!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα!! Το μικρούλι μας μεγαλώνει και οι γονείς του το προσέχουν σα τα μάτια τους! Άλλο μικράκι δεν έχει σκάσει ακόμα μιας και ήταν ένσπορα 2/4 αυγά, οπότε το περιμένω ίσως αύριο το επόμενο, θα δείξει. 

Ήθελα να ρωτήσω, τις ελάχιστες φορές που βγήκε σήμερα η Ζωή από τη φωλιά για να φάει, αυτό δε σήκωσε το κεφάλι του να ζητήσει φαγάκι. Αλλά ο προλοβός του είναι γεμάτος και κάθε φορά το βρίσκω σε άλλη θέση στη φωλιά. Δεν σηκώνει κεφάλι επειδή είναι ταισμένο ή υπάρχει θέμα;  :Confused0006:

----------


## mitsman

Απλα αστα στην ησυχία τους.... :Tongue0020:  :Tongue0020:  :Tongue0020:  :Tongue0020:  :Tongue0020:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τα αφήνω, τα αφήνω  :Love0030:

----------


## mitsman

Να ξέρεις ειναι πολύ πιο δύσκολο να μεγαλώσει 1-2 πουλακια σε μια φωλια απο μία φωλιά με 4-5!
Αλλα ολα θα πανε καλά!!!! δεν ειναι συνέχεια γεμάτος ο πρόλοβος απο μονος του!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Για ποιο λόγο τους είναι πιο εύκολο με περισσότερα μωρά;
Το προσέχουν σα τα μάτια τους πάντως, όλο πάνω του κάθεται και από δίπλα και ο αρσενικός. Πολύ τα χαίρομαι  :Love0034:  Και το μωρούλι όλο και μεγαλώνει!

----------


## mitsman

Εχω παρατηρήσει οτι ειναι σαν να χάνουν την σειρά τους!!!! σαν να νομίζουν οτι δεν εχουν γεννα, πανε σε νεα γέννα πολύ γρήγορα και υπάρχει ο κινδυνος να το παρατήσουν η να το μεγαλώσουν ανεπαρκώς ή οταν ειναι μικρο να το εγκαταλείψουν τελείως! σε αντίθεση με οταν έχουν 3 - 5 μικρα!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ίσως επειδή δεν υπάρχει η συνεχής ανάγκη για τάισμα να το "ξεχνάνε"...!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα!! Το μονάκριβο μας μεγαλώνει, άνοιξε ματάκια και βγάζει βελονίτσες για τα φτεράκια του!! Δείτε μααααας!

Τρελαινομαι για την άσπρη βούλα που έχει στο κεφαλάκι του που από ότι φαίνεται βγάζει και άσπρα πουπουλάκια σε εκείνο το σημείο  :Love0020:

----------


## Efthimis98

Άντε σύντομα και στο κλαρί Κωνσταντίνα!  :Big Grin:  Τα αυγά δεν θα τα αφαιρέσεις τα άλλα; Εφόσον έχουν περάσει οι μέρες και για την εκκόλαψή τους και για την περίοδο που βοηθούν τον νεοσσό να στηρίζει το κεφάλι του τώρα νομίζω αρχίζουν και το ενοχλούν αφού δεν του αφήνουν χώρο να κινηθούν! 

Εύχομαι όλα να συνεχίσουν έτσι καλά!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ήθελα να το ρωτήσω αυτό που λες για τα αυγά Ευθύμη! Φοβόμουν να τα βγάλω μη γίνει καμιά χαζομάρα τώρα που πάνε τόσο καλά και το προσέχουν.

----------


## Soulaki

Να σου ζήσει, το μικρούλη......ενα ακόμη μωρό, γλύκα. :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα παιδιά! Τα νέα μας δε ξέρω αν είναι καλά ή κακά. Κάπου στο ενδιάμεσο. Το μικρούλι μεγαλώνει με πάρα πολύ αργούς ρυθμούς, δεν ξέρω αν φταίει το ότι είναι ένα και ίσως δεν ταίζεται τόσο συχνά ή αν έχει κάποιο άλλο θέμα. Η κοιλίτσα του και οι κουτσουλιές τους είναι καλές. Το θέμα είναι ότι είναι 17 ημερών και είναι πολύ μικρό. Σε αυτή την ηλικία ίσως να είχε βγει από τη φωλιά γιατί οι γονείς άρχισαν να το μαδάνε στο κεφαλάκι και τελικά σήμερα η Ζωή έκανε άλλο αυγό δίπλα του... 
Τώρα δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Να της βάλω ψεύτικα; Να της αφήσω αυτά; Να βάλω άλλη φωλιά; Να πάρω εγώ το μικρό; 

Τι έχετε να προτείνετε οι εμπειρότεροι;

----------


## ndlns

Εγώ λέω να βάλεις το μωρό σε άλλη φωλιά με τσόχα απέναντι και να δεις αν το ταΐζουν. Η κανάρα εκεί θα κάνει τα υπόλοιπα αυγά της. Να μην είναι και το μικρό μέσα. Να μπορεί να κλωσσήσει. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## peris

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά! Τα νέα μας δε ξέρω αν είναι καλά ή κακά. Κάπου στο ενδιάμεσο. Το μικρούλι μεγαλώνει με πάρα πολύ αργούς ρυθμούς, δεν ξέρω αν φταίει το ότι είναι ένα και ίσως δεν ταίζεται τόσο συχνά ή αν έχει κάποιο άλλο θέμα. Η κοιλίτσα του και οι κουτσουλιές τους είναι καλές. Το θέμα είναι ότι είναι 17 ημερών και είναι πολύ μικρό. Σε αυτή την ηλικία ίσως να είχε βγει από τη φωλιά γιατί οι γονείς άρχισαν να το μαδάνε στο κεφαλάκι και τελικά σήμερα η Ζωή έκανε άλλο αυγό δίπλα του... 
> Τώρα δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Να της βάλω ψεύτικα; Να της αφήσω αυτά; Να βάλω άλλη φωλιά; Να πάρω εγώ το μικρό; 
> 
> Τι έχετε να προτείνετε οι εμπειρότεροι;


Κωνσταντίνα σε μια κανάρα μου έπαθα το ίδιο πράγμα όμως είχε 2 μικρά και έκανε αυγό δίπλα τους και τα τσιμπούσε (λογικό για να την αδειάσουν την φωλιά να κλωσήσει ) πήρα την παλιά φωλιά την έβαλα στην άλλη πλευρά και στην θέση της έβαλα μια καινούργια με τσόχα και την έφτιαξα εγώ την φωλιά στρογγυλη και έβαλα το αυγουλάκι μέσα( την επομένη γέννησε κανονικά στην καινούργια φωλιά ) έβαλα το χώρισμα το μικρο με τον πατέρα και την μάνα μόνη της και τον έβαζα μισή ώρα το πρωί και μίση ώρα το απογευμα να κάνει την δουλειά του, μόλις γεννήσει και το τέταρτο αυγό και τα βάλω όλα μαζί να κλωσήσει ( βάζω πλαστικά ποιο πριν ) δεν τον ξαναβάζω μέσα τον αρσενικό μέχρι να απογαλακτιστούν τα μικρά έτσι έκανα εγώ το ξαναλέω και πήγαν όλα καλά  και πάλι μπορείς να κάνεις και ότι λέει ο Νίκος και αυτό σωστό και παρόμοιο με ότι έκανα σχεδόν εγώ, αλλά την καινούργια φωλιά την έβαλα γιατί αν κάνει δεύτερη γέννα στην ίδια φωλιά έχεις μεγάλη πιθανότητα να ψωριάσει και η παλιά φωλιά είναι γνώριμη στον αρσενικό με το μικρο πιστεύω να το ταΐσει κανονικά καλή επιτυχία σε ότι και αν κάνεις !!!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Καλοκλάρωτο το μικρό σου Κωνσταντίνα μ , εύχομαι αν έχει κάτι να περάσει γρήγορα  :Anim 25:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές παιδιά, Μάριε σε ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές!  :Happy:  

Σήμερα η Ζωή δεν έκανε άλλο αυγό, υποψιάζομαι πως ήταν άσπορο γιατί ο αρσενικός προσπαθούσε να τη βατέψει και το κουτσούλησαν κιόλας. Όπως και να έχει της το άλλαξα με ψεύτικο να είμαι σίγουρη. Το μωρό έχει ξεκινήσει να στέκεται με τα πόδια στη περίμετρο της φωλιάς και λίγο σε κλαδί οπότε ελπίζω πως σύντομα θα βγει εντελώς και δεν θα την ενοχλεί στο κλώσσημα κλπ. 

Φοβάμαι να το αφήσω μόνο με το μπαμπά γιατί μέχρι τώρα δεν τον έχω πετύχει ποτέ να το ταίζει  ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα στη παρέα, δυστυχώς τα νέα μας δεν είναι καλά. Το καναρινάκι δεν τα κατάφερε. Ενώ είχε βγει από τη φωλιά και οι γονείς έτρεχαν από πίσω του να το ταίσουν, δεν άνοιγε καν το στόμα του από εχθές. Προσπάθησα και του έδωσα και εγώ, επέμεναν και οι γονείς. Ειδικά σήμερα το πρωί κάθονταν δίπλα του και προσπαθούσαν να το κάνουν να ανοίξει το στόμα του αλλά αυτό τίποτα. Μετά πήγαινε μόνο του στη ταίστρα με το αυγό και πάλευε να φάει, δεν ξέρω αν τα κατάφερνε. Το απόγευμα που γύρισα από τη δουλειά ζούσε ακόμα αλλά εμφανώς αδύναμο και τελικά κατέληξε λίγες ώρες αργότερα. 

Δεν ξέρω πως να προχωρήσω σε αυτή τη φάση. Αν κάνει να πάνε και για 3η προσπάθεια, νομίζω πως είναι πολύ..

----------


## IscarioTis

Λυπαμαι πολυ κωνσταντινα.αν η καναρα ειναι πυρωμενη θα κανει αυγο τε εχεις τον αρσενικο ή οχι.οποτε για μενα ειναι να πανε για αλλη μια αλλα μεχρι εκει.τωρα ειναι δικια σου η αποφαση πως βλεπεις και την τσουπα

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Πολυ κρίμα.......λυπαμαι,ελπιζω να εχεις σύντομα νέα μωράκια, χωρις προβλήματα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ λυπάμαι Κωνσταντίνα! Μακάρι την επόμενη φορά να τα πάνε καλύτερα! Καλό ταξίδι στο μικρό!

----------


## anonymous

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ σε οσους ταιζουν μπροκολο!!!
Δεν ξερω αν δινεις μπροκολο, αλλα δυο γνωστοι μου εκτροφεις εχασαν πουλακια που μολις κλαρωσαν μετα απο ταισμα μπροκολου!!!
Το κακο ειναι οτι το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο απο το μπροκολο που κυκλοφορει αυτη τη στιγμη στην αγορα, προερχεται απο μια περιοχη. 
Προσωπικα αποφευγω να αγοραζω λαχανικα απο την περιοχη αυτη, για την οποια πολλα εχουν ακουστει στο παρελθον....

----------


## jk21

Περυσι σε μια επιδημια αποτομων θανατων τον Ιανουαριο , θυμαμαι στις ερωτησεις μου προς εκτροφεις σχετικα με διατροφη , συνηθειες κλπ , ειχαν τυχει αρχικα περιστατικα που τα πουλια ειχαν φαει μπροκολο πριν 4 με 5 μερες .Μπορει τυχαιο , μπορει οχι .Παντως η επιδημια συνεχιστηκε πολυ δριμυτερη  και δεν  διαπιστωσα σιγουρη συνδεση του στη συνεχεια , αφου δεν ειχε συμβει σε αλλους , ενω στους αρχικους (που ηταν πανω απο 5 περιστατικα , πλησιαζαν τα 10 ) το μπροκολο ηταν και εμποριου και καλλιεργουμενο απο τους ιδιους με ηπια μεσα . Ομως σιγουρα λογω της κυψελωτους μορφης του και της αναγκης των καλλιεργητων να το πουλουν σε τελεια εικονα , ειναι υψηλου κινδυνου για υπολειματα φυτοφαρμακων , οπως και το μαρουλι

----------


## xrisam

Κρίμα Κωνσταντίνα μου το κακόμοιρο.

Παιδιά τι να πω έχει φοβηθεί το μάτι μου με τα μπρόκολα και ζαρζαβατικά! :oopseyes:

----------


## Soulaki

Παιδιά, βιολογικά, αλλα και πάλι καλο πλύσιμο.
Ετυχε να μάθω από γνωστό,που τα καλιεργει,  οτι και εκει βάζουν φάρμακα, οχι ομως, τοσσα, οσο στα αλλα.
Το καλύτερο, γλαστρουλες, στην αυλή , με οτι μπορούμε.....βασιλικό, μαρούλι κτλ.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, είχα φύγει τριήμερο και δε μπορούσα να απαντήσω. Δεν είχε φάει μπρόκολο το πουλάκι, δεν ξέρω τι έφταιξε. 

Η Ζωή κάνει πάλι γέννα, θα περιμένω να κάνω ωοσκόπηση να δω αν είναι ένσπορα και αν δεν είναι θα της τα πάρω και θα την αφήσω να ξεκουραστεί πλέον. Το βασικό για μένα είναι να είναι υγιείς οι γονείς και έπειτα τα μωράκια που βγαίνουν. Ελπίζω να καταφέρουν να γίνουν γονείς έστω και τώρα.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χαιρετώ την παρέα! Η τελευταία ενημέρωση του θέματος για αυτή τη χρονιά. Τα αυγουλάκια ήταν άσπορα , περίμενα αρκετές ημέρες και δεν υπήρχε ανάπτυξη, ήταν κατακίτρινα. Επομένως τα αφαίρεσα, άλλαξα και κλουβί τα πουλάκια και τα άφησα πλέον να ηρεμήσουν μιας και είχε γεννήσει ήδη 3 φορές. Χαίρομαι που το ζευγαράκι είναι υγιές και τους δώθηκε η ευκαιρία να γίνουν γονείς ακόμα και αν δεν τα καταφέραμε! Προχωράμε κανονικά!!  :Happy:

----------


## IscarioTis

Δεν πειραζει για τα αυγουλακια πες τους η προσπαθεια μετραει

----------


## CaptainChoco

Θα τους το μεταβιβάσω!!  ::

----------


## ndlns

Του χρόνου καλύτερα. Από κάπου έπρεπε να αποκτήσουν εμπειρίες... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

